# Can I grow masdevallias in my basement?



## papheteer (Feb 17, 2013)

My temperature is probably 62-65 f at night and 78 at most during the day. A tiny bit warmer in the summer but never over 80. Humidity is around 60% all year. Thanks!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 17, 2013)

You can but do the research on the species you want to grow.

You can grow Miltoniopsis roezlii really well in your conditions!


Paphman910


----------



## limuhead (Feb 17, 2013)

I must say that I am very impressed with many of the people who grow orchids and post here on slippertalk. Growing in basements, heated greenhouses, growing under lights, bringing plants indoors and putting them out when conditions are right is a huge amount of work for the hobby that you are so passionate about. Makes me feel kinda guilty about having stuff grow and bloom in my shadehouse with little or no care...


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 17, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I must say that I am very impressed with many of the people who grow orchids and post here on slippertalk. Growing in basements, heated greenhouses, growing under lights, bringing plants indoors and putting them out when conditions are right is a huge amount of work for the hobby that you are so passionate about. Makes me feel kinda guilty about having stuff grow and bloom in my shadehouse with little or no care...



You are so lucky to be able to grow them outdoors and not have space problem!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, you need to raise humidity and have good air flow.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yes, you need to raise humidity and have good air flow.



I think your temps are good, but agree that you probably still need more humidity.

They make mold resistant paints, and I've seen some good work with some folks making mini GH's in basements to help contain the humidity. Also check out what Bjorn did with all those enclosed bins for seedling growout.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I must say that I am very impressed with many of the people who grow orchids and post here on slippertalk. Growing in basements, heated greenhouses, growing under lights, bringing plants indoors and putting them out when conditions are right is a huge amount of work for the hobby that you are so passionate about. Makes me feel kinda guilty about having stuff grow and bloom in my shadehouse with little or no care...



As they say, where there's a will there's a way:wink:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 17, 2013)

I think you will do well with hybrids. Not to say that you can't do species...there are probably many that you can do, but you'll have to do some research on which will be the best bets.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am drawn to the hybrids yes. Mario Ferrusi had a display of amazing plants. I volunteered in our show yesterday so when i was done and had some time to come and buy plants, he didn't have much left!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2013)

Piping Rock, Orchids Ltd. and J&L all sell Masdies and go to Canada.  ENABLED!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> They make mold resistant paints, and I've seen some good work with some folks making mini GH's in basements to help contain the humidity. Also check out what Bjorn did with all those enclosed bins for seedling growout.



one of our senior orchid club members put together a mini-greenhouse in his basement, and also added a layer of thick plastic around everything (if i'm remembering the plastic part). it was unusual to see a greenhouse downstairs....


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2013)

I had that, before I had my greenhouse...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2013)

you could expand your new greenhouse by tacking on your basement one on the end; might give you some more room for say, maybe a few weeks


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> you could expand your new greenhouse by tacking on your basement one on the end; might give you some more room for say, maybe a few weeks


Heh! Heh! -- but my plants wouldn't last a day in that environment outside...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're a species nut, consider trying tonduzii, floribunda and infracta.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 20, 2013)

There are also 2 masdevallias native to Panama that are truly warm growing that Andy's Orchids has in stock. I forget their names but they're easy to find on their website.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am mostly attracted to hybrids. 

Something that looks like these:
http://www.orchidforums.net/forums/showthread.php?17692-Masdevallia-Copper-Angel-Highland


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 21, 2013)

I became fascinated with masdies about 2 yrs into growing orchids. Everyone told me I couldn't grow them in the house -too warm, too dry etc. 
Thankfully, I didn't listen! 
I grow my masdies in a spare room under lights. They are covered on all 3 sides. I grow them in plastic pots with moss, always kept quite moist. 
Temps are usually around 70 and don't fluctuate in the winter. In the summer I move them to the basement which naturally has a 10 degree difference.

The key for me to growing masdies well in the house is paying attention to the plants. I check my masdies daily -keep them moist to help facilitate cooling. Keep air movement high. 
I'd say give em a try because you'll never know if you can grow them or not if you don't!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## papheteer (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess I am doing something right with them. I have new flowers opening. And lots of new growths! Now I am scared to repot!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 21, 2013)

papheteer said:


> I guess I am doing something right with them. I have new flowers opening. And lots of new growths! Now I am scared to repot!!


Repotting is not too bad. Are you planning on using Sphag moss or a fine bark mix?


----------



## papheteer (Mar 21, 2013)

Right now they are in sphag, fine bark, styro mix. In very small pots. They need to be watered every 2 days or they're bone dry. I want to pot them in a mix/pot size that would last at east 4 days between waterings. Any recommendations?


----------

